# Hello - I would like to discuss moving to Spain - thanks in advance



## Jopad (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello, 
I thought I joined a Forum to do with Spain but find this complicated page with every country on earth on it?? Have a clicked on the wrong place??
I wish to know about moving to Spain. Any tips on progressing within the forum will be appreciated. 
Thanks
Jo


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi. If you are a british national then as UK is no longer part of EU you will need a Visa. If you are intending to retire you can get a specific Visa for this which means you can live in Spain but not work. If you in tend to work you will need a job offer in advance and then a Visa applied for by potential employer. To obtain a Visa for non working purposes you will need a demonstrated monthly income of 2,500 euros plus a monthly private healthcare plan. If you are happy nor to be a resident you can stay in Spain for 90 days without a Visa. Be advised that a Visa can only be obtained in your own country and not by moving to Spain first


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Everything kaipa said is correct, but for people to give you specific info it would help to know about you, your plans and your circumstances.

Will you be working? Doing what? You have work or an offer, or will you be searching for work? Retired? Where are you from (passport)? 

Buying a house? If so how much do you have to invest as this will affected visa options too. Age? (to give you idea of health care costs). Which area are you looking at?

What do you know and what do you feel confused about?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jopad said:


> Hello,
> I thought I joined a Forum to do with Spain but find this complicated page with every country on earth on it?? Have a clicked on the wrong place??
> I wish to know about moving to Spain. Any tips on progressing within the forum will be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Jo


This is indeed an international forum - but you've found the Spain specific area. 

Ask your questions here, & have a read of recent threads.


----------



## Kem 1950 (Apr 25, 2021)

My advice is to choose a city that you like, if you want to look for cheap cities in Spain here you have a list. 11 Cheapest Cities to live in Spain in 2021 | My Spain Visa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Kem 1950 said:


> My advice is to choose a city that you like, if you want to look for cheap cities in Spain here you have a list. 11 Cheapest Cities to live in Spain in 2021 | My Spain Visa


I wouldnt agree at all with that lits in terms of cheapest cities to live. Palma de Mallorca is, by comparison a relatively expensive city to live. Land and space is at a premium and for what you can rent a relatively comfortable apartment in some places, you will be lucky to get a studio apartment in Mallorca. I do agree with the advice of "choose a city that you like", I mean it would not make sense to choose one that you don´t like, but I think to say you can live in Palma for 800 euros a month would be misleading. Perhaps they are talking without accommodation, that sounds more like it perhaps, not sure but to live, all in, a budget of 800 will be very very tight.

The article quotes

_"We wanted to add Marbella and Granada because compared to Barcelona and Madrid they are cheap"_

Of course, Madrid and BCN are very expensive but that´s like saying that "anywhere outside of London is a cheap city in the UK".


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Cost of living is as much about lifestyle as location. If I was going to live in a city I’d live in an unfashionable area with lower rents and take advantage of the cheap public transport. But the OP didn’t actually say they wanted to move to a city!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Cost of living is as much about lifestyle as location. If I was going to live in a city I’d live in an unfashionable area with lower rents and take advantage of the cheap public transport. But the OP didn’t actually say they wanted to move to a city!


Thats true. I was only commenting on the article linked to and how I believe that to live on 800 a month in Palma would be a tight way of living and seriously basic life, if at all possible. 

Would be useful to get more info from the OP


----------

